# OnCore..Eric Stevens and Matt Borgardt's new Company



## Horsemanwill

Here you go guys enjoy. OnCore's catalog.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ae1l4e6zw6nx08k/OnCore Catalog 2015 v5.pdf?dl=0


----------



## bigbubba

No way! 

Wait...no 8" midbass?


----------



## subterFUSE

LiKe.


----------



## Brian_smith06

Well I know what speakers I will be getting next!


----------



## bkjay

That's a mean looking sub.


----------



## Mic10is

bigbubba said:


> No way!
> 
> Wait...no 8" midbass?


More stuff coming


----------



## Horsemanwill

^^^ what Mic said


----------



## bigbubba

Hot damn!


----------



## Hoptologist

OH MAN!


----------



## subterFUSE

I'm guessing these subs like IB? ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmiller

Awesome!!


----------



## Horsemanwill

the XW are IB capable


----------



## diy.phil

wow very nice!!


----------



## foreman

What's the MSRP on this stuff??


----------



## ErinH

the UH6 cone/surround looks _similar_ to the 18sound:
0023 6ND430 - 6ND430 : Eighteen Sound - professional loudspeakers


----------



## quality_sound

Ummmmmm, horns?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

quality_sound said:


> Ummmmmm, horns?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's actually the first thing I went looking for.

I was like "oh, another subwoofer, great... where are the horns"

scroll...

scroll...

wt...???


----------



## Horsemanwill

Horns are coming. and pricing for all is TBA


----------



## Horsemanwill

naaa the grooves aren't as wide or deep. and the roll is different in the UH.


----------



## Mic10is

Eric owns the patents on all the horns that were sold under the ID brand, so those will carry over. He still makes and sells them on his own.

wait till the amps arrive...


----------



## douggiestyle

The C1 tweeters look similar to the one in the group buy, but I didn't see any mentioning of XBL. Are the looks just a coincidence?










Best of luck to everyone involved. I have always been a fan of the the products but most of all their help and support on the forums.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Holy wow, this wins epic thread of the week. Nice!!!


----------



## Horsemanwill

you big tease Mic


----------



## quality_sound

Mic10is said:


> Eric owns the patents on all the horns that were sold under the ID brand, so those will carry over. He still makes and sells them on his own.
> 
> wait till the amps arrive...


I know, I own some of them. Remember? lol :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Amps???


----------



## Horsemanwill

YES amps BEAUTIFUL AMPS and with features to LOVE !


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Oh my gosh I want a 4 channel amp so bad. Dibs.


----------



## legend94

ErinH said:


> the UH6 cone/surround looks _similar_ to the 18sound:
> 0023 6ND430 - 6ND430 : Eighteen Sound - professional loudspeakers



Glad I'm not the only junkie that noticed that.


----------



## SkizeR

legend94 said:


> Glad I'm not the only junkie that noticed that.


but am i the only one that thinks it looks... cheesy ?


----------



## schmiddr2

UH6 mids: 2.7" depth. That will fit most cars. Good thinking.


----------



## bbfoto

Grrrrrreat!  My wallet is going to be effed!!!


----------



## Brian_smith06

I will be getting an sm10 and uh6 comp set as soon as I can. Not sure they'll get along with my id amps though? Luckily they have had Matt's magic touch


----------



## bbfoto

schmiddr2 said:


> UH6 mids: 2.7" depth. That will fit most cars. Good thinking.


Agreed!



SkizeR said:


> but am i the only one that thinks it looks... cheesy ?


Yup, you're the only one! 


Side Note: Eric and Matt, there are quite a few spelling and grammatical errors throughout the v5 Catalog PDF. Not trying to be a d!ck, I just wanted to point them out so that you guys are able to make a 100% professional presentation to the industry, media, and public. I'm super stoked for you guys and am really looking forward to checking out your new products! Huge Congrats!

Billy B.


----------



## 58458

I don't think the Web site is up yet?


----------



## Guest

So glad to see Eric and Matt getting back to business again...

Looking forward to what else is in the pipeline !


----------



## bigbubba

So now that the excitement has sunk in a bit, is there a forecast as to when any of this will be available for purchase, 6, 8, 10 months? I'm sure nothing is set in stone yet, just a guesstimate?


----------



## quality_sound

ErinH said:


> the UH6 cone/surround looks _similar_ to the 18sound:
> 0023 6ND430 - 6ND430 : Eighteen Sound - professional loudspeakers


Honestly, I'm ok with it. I have the 6ND430-4 and they're FANTASTIC drivers. Eric recommended them to me to match with the horns I got from him.


----------



## Mic10is

bigbubba said:


> So now that the excitement has sunk in a bit, is there a forecast as to when any of this will be available for purchase, 6, 8, 10 months? I'm sure nothing is set in stone yet, just a guesstimate?


Late 1st Quarter, early 2nd


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Is there a pdf file with the upcoming amplifiers yet or will I just have to wait until they come out?


----------



## edouble101

I am surprised Eric Stevens didn't announce this.


----------



## thehatedguy

Wait til you see the JW edition midbasses starting at 10" going to 15s.


I wish....lol


----------



## Horsemanwill

Eric's busy at CES so he had a flunky post the info


----------



## Eric Stevens

SkizeR said:


> but am i the only one that thinks it looks... cheesy ?


The grooves in the surround are there for a reason they make compliance linear with a tall surround profile, and also have prevent any surround noise caused by gathering.


----------



## Eric Stevens

edouble101 said:


> I am surprised Eric Stevens didn't announce this.


CES was a soft launch and the official launch and related press releases will be coming over the next couple of months. Having the products on display at CES provided for some great exposure.


----------



## Eric Stevens

bbfoto said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you're the only one!
> 
> 
> Side Note: Eric and Matt, there are quite a few spelling and grammatical errors throughout the v5 Catalog PDF. Not trying to be a d!ck, I just wanted to point them out so that you guys are able to make a 100% professional presentation to the industry, media, and public. I'm super stoked for you guys and am really looking forward to checking out your new products! Huge Congrats!
> 
> Billy B.


Catalog was started 1/2/2015 Friday Morning and finished 
saturday morning and uploaded to the printer so not much time to proof. and when your writing the text etc its hard to proof your own work.

Thanks for pointing out the mistakes, would mind marking up the pdf and emailing it to me? eric At ejsaudio dot com


----------



## quality_sound

Hell, I'll do that. I'm kind of a grammar nazi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbubba

I know this is all very early in the development stages but I have a couple questions.

1. Will the 1" (UH1) tweet be available separately?
2. Will the waveguides be brought in under the Oncore name and are there any changes to them?


----------



## SQSPORTTRAC

Nice! Eric and Matt, its good to see you guys back. Looking forward to seeing more(amps) along with pricing...Any preorder discounts on the horizon?  Wish you guys the best of luck with the new company! You have always had the best customer service.


----------



## Eric Stevens

quality_sound said:


> Hell, I'll do that. I'm kind of a grammar nazi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Please .............. and Thank you!!


----------



## Eric Stevens

bigbubba said:


> I know this is all very early in the development stages but I have a couple questions.
> 
> 1. Will the 1" (UH1) tweet be available separately?
> 2. Will the waveguides be brought in under the Oncore name and are there any changes to them?


They will sold separately and as a active component set.

The HLCD sets will be a part of the product mix and changes are planned but not immediately. changes will mostly be of driver and the mounting variety.


----------



## The ///Man

This is rather exciting. I love the ID stuff and im sure this will be great. I just hope with how popular DSP are growing, the fully active guys are kept in mind with not being forced in to passive crossovers we have no use for.


----------



## bbfoto

quality_sound said:


> Hell, I'll do that. I'm kind of a grammar nazi.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Judging by some of your recent posts from your iPhone in other threads, I would not have come to that conclusion. 

Just messin' with ya, dude! Thanks for offering your services.

I can't wait until some of these products are available. I'm really interested to see what the amps are all about, too. 

BB


----------



## thehatedguy

Eric is going to (hopefully they make it out) a couple game changers of amplifiers. No idea on what they will cost...and I think a couple of different models. Maybe that flunky Will remembers more about the different amps than I do...I heard about one and stopped listening about the rest of them.


----------



## quality_sound

Eric Stevens said:


> Please .............. and Thank you!!



I'll be back home later tonight and can look at it tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound

bbfoto said:


> Judging by some of your recent posts from your iPhone in other threads, I would not have come to that conclusion.
> 
> Just messin' with ya, dude! Thanks for offering your services.
> 
> I can't wait until some of these products are available. I'm really interested to see what the amps are all about, too.
> 
> BB



Yeah, my phone has a tendency to slip changes in on me and I'm bad about checking. From a computer it's different. I really hate Tapatalk. lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horsemanwill

i know they will be awesome lol


----------



## Eric Stevens

We have some pretty cool stuff on tap for Amplifiers. Most interesting to those on the forums would be the 100 watt @ 4 ohm 8 channel class a/b with a foot print of 7.25" x 15" going from memory.


----------



## Horsemanwill

i'm just patiently waiting for my new mids


----------



## Bluenote

I'm interested in seeing more about the XW12/15. As legendary as the IDMax was / is, it's hard to fathom how it much the design and technology could be improved upon, especially by the same designer. Good work and thanks for sharing the previews!


----------



## mmiller

Eric Stevens said:


> We have some pretty cool stuff on tap for Amplifiers. Most interesting to those on the forums would be the 100 watt @ 4 ohm 8 channel class a/b with a foot print of 7.25" x 15" going from memory.


I'm in. This would be badass!


----------



## thehatedguy

So are you doing aluminum or mylar diaphragms for the in house compression drivers 

I wish...it's the only speaker you don't make so far.



Eric Stevens said:


> The HLCD sets will be a part of the product mix and changes are planned but not immediately. changes will mostly be of driver and the mounting variety.


----------



## JoeHemi57

Eric Stevens said:


> We have some pretty cool stuff on tap for Amplifiers. Most interesting to those on the forums would be the 100 watt @ 4 ohm 8 channel class a/b with a foot print of 7.25" x 15" going from memory.


Very interesting, i never had any ID amps but the IDMax 12 is still probably my favorite sub i've owned and i had the XD65 components in my 240sx that were very nice too. 

So much cool stuff coming out, just have to find a car to put it in and decide on stuff for the build.


----------



## rxonmymind

schmiddr2 said:


> UH6 mids: 2.7" depth. That will fit most cars. Good thinking.


Yes. That got my attention. From the link.
6ND410:Very shallow profile, 58 mm (2,3 in)
That'll work.


----------



## rxonmymind

Eric Stevens said:


> We have some pretty cool stuff on tap for Amplifiers. Most interesting to those on the forums would be the 100 watt @ 4 ohm 8 channel class a/b with a foot print of 7.25" x 15" going from memory.


 Impressive.


----------



## edzyy

Eric Stevens said:


> We have some pretty cool stuff on tap for Amplifiers. Most interesting to those on the forums would be the 100 watt @ 4 ohm 8 channel class a/b with a foot print of 7.25" x 15" going from memory.


Give me 500 x 6 @ 8 ohms & i'll love you forever

F-O-R-E-V-E-R


----------



## peenemunde

Sub'd 

That XW15 has me drooling right now
If only Eric were taking pre-orders <3


----------



## subterFUSE

I will be looking forward to the subwoofers as well as some 8" midbass if they are not too deep. My Beyma 8G40 are already touching the track for my windows.

And definitely can't wait to see what new developments are coming for horns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 58458

lets hear more about the wx stuff!!!!


----------



## PUREAUDIO

Yes let's hear more about them.


----------



## legend94

Eric Stevens said:


> We have some pretty cool stuff on tap for Amplifiers. Most interesting to those on the forums would be the 100 watt @ 4 ohm 8 channel class a/b with a foot print of 7.25" x 15" going from memory.


Please tell me it's bridgeable into 4 channels :surprised:


----------



## Eric Stevens

legend94 said:


> Please tell me it's bridgeable into 4 channels :surprised:


Yes bridgeable into 4 or 6 channels


----------



## Eric Stevens

edzyy said:


> Give me 500 x 6 @ 8 ohms & i'll love you forever
> 
> F-O-R-E-V-E-R


At 8 ohms no less with a supply voltage of 12.5 volts. I will apply PFM science and product development strategies to get that done quickly for you


----------



## Eric Stevens

thehatedguy said:


> So are you doing aluminum or mylar diaphragms for the in house compression drivers
> 
> I wish...it's the only speaker you don't make so far.


Compression drivers are not that far on the horizon, but have not started dvelopment other than some thoughts


----------



## Eric Stevens

PUREAUDIO said:


> Yes let's hear more about them.


We will make announcements with details when closer to finishing the project.

Target is to have final samples by end of March.


----------



## RandomBeat

cant wait to check out the amp offerings... and id like to say, i really like the "power button" style logo... classy and lets folks know something besides a stock speaker is there, but without the normal obnoxious grill designs alot of companies use...


----------



## bigbubba

...What about 8" midbass? Any kind of info on those?


----------



## PUREAUDIO

Eric Stevens said:


> We will make announcements with details when closer to finishing the project.
> 
> Target is to have final samples by end of March.


Thanks
I've been a fan of ID and you guys since mid to late. 90's when i had my 12"IDQ in a 6th order bandpass enclosure. The first time i heard your horns was back in the early 2000's with Planet Audio Tube amps and it took my breathe away. And what can i say about the IDMax subs. 

Hopefully y'all new vinture will be just as great and long lasting.


----------



## edzyy

Eric Stevens said:


> At 8 ohms no less with a supply voltage of 12.5 volts. I will apply PFM science and product development strategies to get that done quickly for you


You know us pro audio guys need big power at 8 ohms


----------



## Eric Stevens

bigbubba said:


> ...What about 8" midbass? Any kind of info on those?


There will be an 8" midbass and 8" subwoofers in the product mix. We are starting where the volume is and will complete the whole product line over time.


----------



## speekas

Here's a video we shot with Eric at the OnCore booth CES 2015. The stuff looks beyond amazing & well worth the wait. Thanks for the video Eric & see you soon!

http://youtu.be/su0LwVzrXNs


----------



## schmiddr2

Nice video. 

It really comes through in the video how much Eric is trying to make a modern product and do an "oncore" himself. I hope it all goes well for you.

PS, you didn't laugh in the video, she did though. You look a little tense.


----------



## thehatedguy

Eric starts talking technical and she's like...yeah....I want to press the cones.


----------



## Guest

Very nice looking equipment !
I'm so excited to see how On Core takes flight...

Interested to learn more about these new amplifier also...


----------



## 58458

Can't wait to get my hands on a pair of wx15s! I imagine that thet will be very ib capable!?!?!?


----------



## PUREAUDIO

Great video 
Can't wait, i might have missed it but when can people get these ?


----------



## thehatedguy

Probably Aprilish.


----------



## Orion525iT

thehatedguy said:


> Eric starts talking technical and she's like...yeah....I want to press the cones.


Something dead sexy about pushing on those cones. Makes me want to press on them too.

Really though those subs seem awesome. I want to see some 8".


----------



## PUREAUDIO

thehatedguy said:


> Probably Aprilish.


Sounds good thanks


----------



## speekas

I'm glad you guys like the video. 

Trade shows can suck the life out of you & at the end of the last day all you can think about is being done. Unfortunately this is about the time we finally made it over to see OnCore. 

Eric was a good sport to make the video even though he was essentially a zombie at this point. Matt could hardly keep his eyes opened so he didn't even make it on camera. Irina had been editing vids the whole night before & only ended up sleeping about 2 hours. Check out the "special thanks to AudioPipe" video to see her fighting to get her words out or be enthusiastic  

Regardless, as SpeakerAddict's we couldn't go home without something on the new line from these 2 great minds. It was a fun session & great to see the stuff & the guys.


----------



## Beckerson1

speekas said:


> Here's a video we shot with Eric at the OnCore booth CES 2015. The stuff looks beyond amazing & well worth the wait. Thanks for the video Eric & see you soon!
> 
> http://youtu.be/su0LwVzrXNs


That terminal design. GENIUS


----------



## thehatedguy

Well if you got Matt on camera he would probably be dropping f-bombs and have a potty mouth .


----------



## subwoofery

thehatedguy said:


> Well if you got Matt on camera he would probably be dropping f-bombs and have a potty mouth .


Yep, that's the Matt I met  

Kelvin


----------



## Mic10is

thehatedguy said:


> Well if you got Matt on camera he would probably be dropping f-bombs and have a potty mouth .


Unless she was Asian then, he'd spend the whole time trying to get her number


----------



## bigbubba

speekas said:


> Here's a video we shot with Eric at the OnCore booth CES 2015. The stuff looks beyond amazing & well worth the wait. Thanks for the video Eric & see you soon!
> 
> http://youtu.be/su0LwVzrXNs


Very good information there. The more I watched the video the more impatient I started to feel for April to get here. :laugh:


----------



## Eric Stevens

schmiddr2 said:


> Nice video.
> 
> It really comes through in the video how much Eric is trying to make a modern product and do an "oncore" himself. I hope it all goes well for you.
> 
> PS, you didn't laugh in the video, she did though. You look a little tense.


I need to work on my smooth spokesperson persona, They did some significant edits in effort to make me look better than I am, .

I am still developing my story and tired on the last day of the show so it wasnt flowing as it should have.


----------



## OGJordan

schmiddr2 said:


> Nice video.
> 
> It really comes through in the video how much Eric is trying to make a modern product and do an "oncore" himself. I hope it all goes well for you.
> 
> PS, you didn't laugh in the video, she did though. You look a little tense.


I don't think it's necessarily "tense" I think it's more, "you couldn't find someone that has at least an ounce of knowledge about anything audio? I could understand if she was hot but come on......."

Of course he's too nice to actually say that lol


----------



## low4ever

OGJordan said:


> I don't think it's necessarily "tense" I think it's more, "you couldn't find someone that has at least an ounce of knowledge about anything audio? I could understand if she was hot but come on......."
> 
> Of course he's too nice to actually say that lol


This the OGJordan from USO?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Eric Stevens said:


> ???


Are any of your subs designed for infinite baffle?


----------



## rxonmymind

Eric Stevens said:


> I need to work on my smooth spokesperson persona, They did some significant edits in effort to make me look better than I am, .
> 
> I am still developing my story and tired on the last day of the show so it wasnt flowing as it should have.


Flow goes both ways. You did a great job of carrying the entire interview. Great looking products for sure. Something I could definitely get behind and feel good about it.


----------



## thehatedguy

Hey would never do that....lol.




Mic10is said:


> Unless she was Asian then, he'd spend the whole time trying to get her number


----------



## Eric Stevens

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Are any of your subs designed for infinite baffle?


The XW will work great IB.


----------



## PUREAUDIO

What about 4th order?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

I want a shallow


----------



## weshole

Cannot wait to see the amplifier offerings.


----------



## JVD240

Eric Stevens said:


> I need to work on my smooth spokesperson persona, They did some significant edits in effort to make me look better than I am, .
> 
> I am still developing my story and tired on the last day of the show so it wasnt flowing as it should have.


Very well done, sir!

Thanks for taking the time to explain all of that. Looks like you guys have some great products lined up.


----------



## JoeHemi57

Eric Stevens said:


> The XW will work great IB.


Great video!

The UH6 mids remind me of some ARC's i used to have a long time ago. They were after the Rainbow made ones but before the Black series. They were nice but never seen many people run them.

Anyways the products look awesome, can't wait to see the amps myself.


----------



## JoeHemi57

Any more news or hints on those amps?


----------



## rton20s

Eric and Matt, you might want to take a look at the video Sonic Electronix posted from CES. You might need to have them clarify the association or lack thereof between Encore and Cadence in the video description. The video seems to muddy the water a bit. All press is good press though, right? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_PCpK6WTa8


----------



## speekas

OMG!!!


----------



## Bayboy

Meh.... either way the relationship is a beautiful thing. Especially for Cadence. They really could use some help getting back to being what they were.


----------



## rton20s

I absolutely agree. Hence my comment about all press is good press. It is getting their name out there. 

I think Eric and Matt deserve the recognition for not only standing on their own two feet with Encore, but also being a key element involved in potentially turning Cadence into a brand to be reckoned with. The video just gives the impression that Encore was a high end brand being developed by Cadence. Really, I don't think it is a big deal. I just thought I would give Eric and Matt a heads up in case they hadn't seen it.


----------



## diy.phil

yeah OnCore and Cadence must be BFFs (best friends forever). I think they have the same business address.

Ok we need more videos of Eric and Speaker Addict !!


----------



## DonH

rton20s said:


> Eric and Matt, you might want to take a look at the video Sonic Electronix posted from CES. You might need to have them clarify the association or lack thereof between Encore and Cadence in the video description. The video seems to muddy the water a bit. All press is good press though, right?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_PCpK6WTa8


Well Eric does do work with cadence so why not? It was actually a nicely put together video for them.


----------



## Eric Stevens

PUREAUDIO said:


> What about 4th order?


Yes the parameters are such that they will work in 4th order.


----------



## Eric Stevens

rton20s said:


> Eric and Matt, you might want to take a look at the video Sonic Electronix posted from CES. You might need to have them clarify the association or lack thereof between Encore and Cadence in the video description. The video seems to muddy the water a bit. All press is good press though, right?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_PCpK6WTa8


Yeah I spoke with them about the relationship, but it appears it was after they recorded the video. 

Cadence and OnCore are two separate and distinct brands and will have their own unique separate marketing plans.


----------



## DonH

Eric Stevens said:


> Yeah I spoke with them about the relationship, but it appears it was after they recorded the video.
> 
> Cadence and OnCore are two separate and distinct brands and will have their own unique separate marketing plans.


Glad to see this! Eric, the line looks wonderfull! Richard and I are excited to see this launch! Just spoke with rich on friday about it! Could I get a sneak peak some day here?


----------



## DanMan

A little late to the party but want to wish Eric and Matt well on their long overdue venture. 

Could be just what I need to re-ignite some enthusiasm and make some changes to my system-as much as I love it as is.


----------



## PUREAUDIO

Eric Stevens said:


> Yes the parameters are such that they will work in 4th order.


That's great to hear, you will have a future customer in me and my personal vehicles.


----------



## richiec77

VERY nice! Time to sell some older equipment to make room.

Very curious about the amplifier. Matt posted an interesting IC Chipset Link....If you're working on that..I'm all in!


----------



## thehatedguy

Where did he post that at?


----------



## richiec77

thehatedguy said:


> Where did he post that at?


On Facebook....I'll send you the link via PM.


----------



## Guest

I'd like to see that also


----------



## speekas

diy.phil said:


> yeah OnCore and Cadence must be BFFs (best friends forever). I think they have the same business address.
> 
> Ok we need more videos of Eric and Speaker Addict !!


diy.phil is on to something here! 

We have plenty more footage of Speaker Master Stevens as we shot for about 25 minutes. Unfortunately it was mostly scrapped due to the strange & uncontrollable bowing down of fellow SpeakerAddict's passing by


----------



## speekas

a speaker walked into a bar


----------



## speekas

is it just on my end or is the word speaker linking to someones ebay store?


----------



## diy.phil

hmmm... no I don't see a hyperlink on the word speaker. However the link on message/post #122 seems to be incorrect (or a problem).

ok what's that speaker doing in a bar??!! Normally we just keep them in boxes waiting to be installed and we try to come up with nice excuses!!! (ok some people actually got them installed.)

So... the CES visitors randomly walk thru the filming and photobombed the videos huh??


----------



## speekas

OMG the word wire does it too. it all goes to http://stores.ebay.com/thedingerdistribution
looks like someone did some hacking


----------



## quality_sound

It's not hacking. Usually, it's adware in your browser.


----------



## diy.phil

hmmm yeah that might be an adware, and may have to reset the browser. I'm using the latest Chrome 40.x now (was IE 11 before this, and also Opera Classic via the phone) and all three do not show any unusual lines/links.


----------



## quality_sound

I'm on Chrome 40.xx as well and mine does it too.


----------



## diy.phil

you know... that might be the infamous Google Adsense feature (bad feature, have to uninstall/disable it(?)).


----------



## speekas

diy.phil said:


> hmmm... no I don't see a hyperlink on the word speaker. However the link on message/post #122 seems to be incorrect (or a problem).
> 
> ok what's that speaker doing in a bar??!! Normally we just keep them in boxes waiting to be installed and we try to come up with nice excuses!!! (ok some people actually got them installed.)
> 
> So... the CES visitors randomly walk thru the filming and photobombed the videos huh??


lol - yeah, I have a warehouse full of speakers I have plans for...

speaking of a photo or videobomb, this one was pretty funny. We forgot our XLR mic cable & AudioPipe hooked us up with one for free so we gave them a shout for being super cool. Getting it done had it's moments so we left it pretty much complete for youtube's sake. I think this was right before we did OnCore which was 95% of the reason we went to the car audio section in the first place. It was well worth it, the OnCore stuff looks AWESOME. 

http://youtu.be/-1b3nG7bdBk


----------



## subwoofery

Eric, when will you release a 2 ohm HE mid to go with your horns? 
It would be so much easier to use a regular 4 channel amp  

Kelvin


----------



## DLO13

sub'd because those subs look sexy.

Edit: 
Just looked at more of the product catalog - Cool idea to have a 6x9 mid in the component set - Great for the average consumer. 

I wish we had pricing, or an idea. My buddy is doing a build in his 2011 Silverado, and the shallow subs, with a component set and a coax set for the rear would be perfect for him.


----------



## cajunner

watch the videos!

looks like it's gonna be a good year for audio.


----------



## Eric Stevens

subwoofery said:


> Eric, when will you release a 2 ohm HE mid to go with your horns?
> It would be so much easier to use a regular 4 channel amp
> 
> Kelvin


No planned release but it is part of the plan.


----------



## bigbubba

Patiently waiting for updates.....


----------



## subterFUSE

I'm interested in 8" midbass offerings. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetraag

I was told they are looking at a June/July release for the XW line.


----------



## Rusty

subbed


----------



## legend94

Anything new?

I need a sub


----------



## Brian_smith06

Looking like June for the products now :/

Greatness takes time though.


----------



## sirbOOm

Eric Stevens said:


> We have some pretty cool stuff on tap for Amplifiers. Most interesting to those on the forums would be the 100 watt @ 4 ohm 8 channel class a/b with a foot print of 7.25" x 15" going from memory.


I just messed my pants with excitement. Give it to me NOW!
And also a matching in looks and size 600 watt sub amp.


----------



## gckless

Me personally, I'm fine with waiting, I just like seeing teaser pics


----------



## WhiteL02

8 channel with that footprint, yes please.


----------



## quickaudi07

Eric Stevens said:


> We have some pretty cool stuff on tap for Amplifiers. Most interesting to those on the forums would be the 100 watt @ 4 ohm 8 channel class a/b with a foot print of 7.25" x 15" going from memory.


Eric why are you teasing


----------



## Brian_smith06

WhiteL02 said:


> 8 channel with that footprint, yes please.


That footprint AND class a/b


----------



## DonH

Just hoping for underpromise, and overdeliver...


----------



## lucillemay

Horsemanwill said:


> Here you go guys enjoy. OnCore's catalog.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ae1l4e6zw6nx08k/OnCore Catalog 2015 v5.pdf?dl=0


Well I know what speakers I will be getting next!


----------



## adriancp

Sub'ed! Yeah I'm really trying to be patient and hold off purchasing anything until this line is available. Very interested in the slim subs & 8ch amp. Are there any plans on a 3" (or close) mid in the plans to produce a 3-way set-up?


----------



## seafish

don't know how I missed this earlier…subbed for drooling..lol


----------



## quickaudi07

I remember purchasing IDMAX. Sub and 2 days later Eric left the company. Bummer.... but looks like things are going even better for you. One question.... any, 3way components on the line??


----------



## legend94

quickaudi07 said:


> I remember purchasing IDMAX. Sub and 2 days later Eric left the company. Bummer.... but looks like things are going even better for you. One question.... any, 3way components on the line??


dont order anything from his new company if you close em down 

i hope he has something comparable to the idq


----------



## Eric Stevens

quickaudi07 said:


> I remember purchasing IDMAX. Sub and 2 days later Eric left the company. Bummer.... but looks like things are going even better for you. One question.... any, 3way components on the line??


We have 2 mids in development but they will come later.


----------



## DLO13

8 chan amp. 8 chan amp.
I wants pics and detailses


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> 8 chan amp. 8 chan amp.
> I wants pics and detailses


----------



## DLO13

lol:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## adriancp

Eric Stevens said:


> We have 2 mids in development but they will come later.


Oh man, good news but I wonder how much later?! Very excited though


----------



## Eric Stevens

DLO13 said:


> 8 chan amp. 8 chan amp.
> I wants pics and detailses


8 channel high end class a/b amplifier. 8 x 150

Compact size utilizing a unique forced air heat sink method. 14" long x 7.875" wide

Simple pre-amp with gain functions only utilizing the highest quality components.


----------



## DLO13

Eric Stevens said:


> 8 channel high end class a/b amplifier. 8 x 150
> 
> Compact size utilizing a unique forced air heat sink method. 14" long x 7.875" wide
> 
> Simple pre-amp with gain functions only utilizing the highest quality components.


can we get a very rough price range?


----------



## Eric Stevens

DLO13 said:


> can we get a very rough price range?


More than $1000.00 and less than $2000.00


----------



## DLO13

Eric Stevens said:


> More than $1000.00 and less than $2000.00


Believe it or not you answered my question perfectly.
Its more than I can afford.


----------



## legend94

since you are in a giving mood, what is the rough price on the sm12 sub? 

i am thrilled that you are doing this new lineup, Eric. you have always been helpful on here and make great products.


----------



## Horsemanwill

legend94 said:


> since you are in a giving mood, what is the rough price on the sm12 sub?
> 
> i am thrilled that you are doing this new lineup, Eric. you have always been helpful on here and make great products.


x2 on the great products. can't wait to see the rest of the stuff you got going on in that head of yours.


----------



## Brian_smith06

Im willing to bet the sm line will be in line with the idq pricewise


----------



## Eric Stevens

legend94 said:


> since you are in a giving mood, what is the rough price on the sm12 sub?
> 
> i am thrilled that you are doing this new lineup, Eric. you have always been helpful on here and make great products.


Target price is $350 for the SM12.


----------



## WhiteL02

Eric Stevens said:


> Target price is $350 for the SM12.



Do you guys have a website up yet with upcoming products?


----------



## quickaudi07

I don't think it's up yet but They have a catalog with some products


----------



## legend94

Eric Stevens said:


> Target price is $350 for the SM12.


I can deal with that :surprised:


----------



## JoeHemi57

Eric Stevens said:


> More than $1000.00 and less than $2000.00


Can we get some rough pricing on the component sets and info on other amp lines? Any 5 channel offerings?


----------



## Eric Stevens

JoeHemi57 said:


> Can we get some rough pricing on the component sets and info on other amp lines? Any 5 channel offerings?


There will be 2 lines of amplifiers, Fulll range D: 2x150, 4 x 150, 4 x 100 + 2 x 150, 1 x 600 @ 2, 1 x 1200 @ 2 all are full range including mono for more uses. Doing the 6 channel for more versatiulity than a 5 channel.

Compact high end AB as mentioned previously 4 channel, 8 channel, 700 x 1 and 1400 x1 

Pricing will be released soon. The UH6 will be in the 650 - 750 range, Convertible sets in the 350 to 450 range and ON component around $225


----------



## Brian_smith06

I can't wait for this stuff to be out. Especially since I actually have the wifes blessing to buy a uh6 comp set 

And if I can sell of my current amps I got from you guys the last time then I will be all over the new amps as well. Plan on the 8 channel for sure and I would love to play around with one some of the class d amps as well


----------



## Arete

When is the release date for this equipment??


----------



## keep_hope_alive

good to see a veteran approaching the industry with some innovation.


----------



## goodstuff




----------



## Eric Stevens

Arete said:


> When is the release date for this equipment??


Release has been pushed back to probably September. Getting the details right is taking extra time.


----------



## bigbubba

I know I may be asking a lot here but is there any way we could a sneek peek pic of the amp/ amps if there are any available?


----------



## rton20s

Eric Stevens said:


> Release has been pushed back to probably September. Getting the details right is taking extra time.


Probably a good idea. You have to make sure you get the terminals right.


----------



## goodstuff

rton20s said:


> Probably a good idea. You have to make sure you get the terminals right.



Agree.


----------



## rton20s

It was a joke, based on some recent heated discussion of another manufacturer's product. Something tells me Eric has put a little thought into the speaker terminals in his designs...

https://youtu.be/su0LwVzrXNs?t=137\

If you watch through to the end, you can see some of the terminals on the component systems as well.


----------



## goodstuff

Yeah I haven't been around here lately.


----------



## vabch22

Sub'd. Been away for awhile. I picked up some IDQ's and CXS64's from Mic10is back in 2010 and was extremely impressed. Glad Eric and Matt got their new company going. Can't wait to see what's in the near future.. and to spend some more cash.


----------



## WhiteL02

Any new news on product lines and etas?


----------



## atsaubrey

Talked to Eric last week and shipping is expected in September.


----------



## rton20s

atsaubrey said:


> Talked to Eric last week and shipping is expected in September.


Aubrey, do you know if any of the local shops have been in contact with Eric about picking up OnCore? I know Zam'z used to sell Image Dynamics.


----------



## WhiteL02

atsaubrey said:


> Talked to Eric last week and shipping is expected in September.


Very cool. Is there a website up yet with the product line?


----------



## bigbubba

I'm ready for some more updates, specs and pics if possible.


----------



## Eric Stevens

We are moving closer to releasing product. We shoudl start to roll products out in September or October.


----------



## Arete

Speaker terminals look good. Looks like fuses there. I noticed something similiar to this on the Boston G5.

Boston Acoustics G512-4 12" 4-ohm subwoofer at Crutchfield.com


I am very excited for this speaker line. Specifically the UH6 6.5 inch driver.  

The subs look very solid. Is this the next gen IDMAX???? We will see!


----------



## legend94

Everything looks so well thought out and I even like the logo!

That sub you loaded a picture of looks serious!


----------



## adriancp

Pics, details, specs, videos, UPDATES???!!! Anything lol!! Can't wait to see this stuff!


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS

I'm anxiously awaiting on details of this 8-channel amp that is forthcoming


----------



## quickaudi07

8 CH?? As long as you could bridge it and give over 150 w RMS per CH. I'll buyvit 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS

Eric Stevens said:


> There will be 2 lines of amplifiers, Fulll range D: 2x150, 4 x 150, 4 x 100 + 2 x 150, 1 x 600 @ 2, 1 x 1200 @ 2 all are full range including mono for more uses. Doing the 6 channel for more versatiulity than a 5 channel.
> 
> Compact high end AB as mentioned previously 4 channel, 8 channel, 700 x 1 and 1400 x1
> 
> Pricing will be released soon. The UH6 will be in the 650 - 750 range, Convertible sets in the 350 to 450 range and ON component around $225


^^^^^


quickaudi07 said:


> 8 CH?? As long as you could bridge it and give over 150 w RMS per CH. I'll buyvit
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Details are sparse but I have hope!


----------



## cajunner

sub reminds me of the BM MKV that SI is developing.

the arms are doubled, but they aren't attached to the motor cup along the perimeter of the motor, just at the frame where the spider landing frame is, on the basket.


----------



## quickaudi07

Holy ****!! U made my day 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS

Eric Stevens said:


> We have some pretty cool stuff on tap for Amplifiers. Most interesting to those on the forums would be the 100 watt @ 4 ohm 8 channel class a/b with a foot print of 7.25" x 15" going from memory.


Dug this up from many pages back. Not quite what you are looking for but who knows what the specs of the final release will be...


quickaudi07 said:


> Holy ****!! U made my day
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Stevens

quickaudi07 said:


> 8 CH?? As long as you could bridge it and give over 150 w RMS per CH. I'll buyvit
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Yes it will bridge to way more 150 wpc, the design goal is >300 watts from 2 channels bridged at 4 ohms @ 12.5 volts.


----------



## Lycancatt

loving the fact that the monos are full range too, this is something I've wanted for years now


----------



## quickaudi07

Oh wow that's awesome guys. I can't wait... I think I have found new solution to my 3 way 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound

Lycancatt said:


> loving the fact that the monos are full range too, this is something I've wanted for years now



JL does that with their HD monos. I'm not sure about Alpine's PDXs though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQram

quality_sound said:


> JL does that with their HD monos. I'm not sure about Alpine's PDXs though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not quite, the JL's play up to 8KHz. for the HD's..."wide range"....


----------



## Beckerson1

quality_sound said:


> JL does that with their HD monos. I'm not sure about Alpine's PDXs though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


40hz with a 24db slope on the alpine


----------



## subwoofery

SQram said:


> Not quite, the JL's play up to 8KHz. for the HD's..."wide range"....


I think it used to be full range up to 18kHz or 20kHz... I have a test somewhere where it shows a good response up high. 

Kelvin


----------



## quality_sound

SQram said:


> Not quite, the JL's play up to 8KHz. for the HD's..."wide range"....


Interesting. I wonder if that's a recent change. I remember JL being very proud of them being full-range amps.


----------



## Brian_smith06

I know I've seen an install that used a 750/1 per tweeter. Hmm maybe that was a set of L3 or 4se but was def full range. 

Whatever Scott buwalda had in the g35. I'm certain others on here are more familiar than I


----------



## low4ever

Is it safe to say the 15 would be an improved version of the IDMax15? I plan on going with an IDMax15 in infinite baffle. Being Eric is the one who designed the IDMax, I'm sure he found ways to improve the design I'm willing to wait. That's if it close to the IDMax price.


----------



## Brian_smith06

low4ever said:


> Is it safe to say the 15 would be an improved version of the IDMax15? I plan on going with an IDMax15 in infinite baffle. Being Eric is the one who designed the IDMax, I'm sure he found ways to improve the design I'm willing to wait. That's if it close to the IDMax price.


I would hold off for the oncore sub. Ive been waiting to do my real substage for his products.


----------



## mmiller

The JL HD 750's for the first several years indeed did run beyond 20k. Their was some changes made To increase the amps output capability. I suspect it was a tweak in the Their power supply that changed the frequency response. But someone would have to confirm that with Manville Smith.

Scott Buwalda Ran 750.1's to each driver in his infinity G35. The were the older version, I believe Mark Elderidge runs a similar setup.


----------



## pocket5s

Mark runs a 750 to each sub, 600/4's for the rest (he needs a lot of channels)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQram

Yeah, I thought they were rated full range as well, I seem to remember Manville posting they were when they first hit the market. I'd be curious to know how you'd know which version's are rated to 20KHz., I have a pair of 750/1's sitting here.

On another note, the XD mono blocks are only rated to 500Hz., but I hooked up one of mine to a bookshelf speaker and it played most of the spectrum, well to my ears anyways. I was going to start a topic on this but never bothered.

In any event, looking forward to the new Oncore gear!


----------



## subwoofery

mmiller said:


> The JL HD 750's for the first several years indeed did run beyond 20k. Their was some changes made To increase the amps output capability. I suspect it was a tweak in the Their power supply that changed the frequency response. But someone would have to confirm that with Manville Smith.
> 
> Scott Buwalda Ran 750.1's to each driver in his infinity G35. The were the older version, I believe Mark Elderidge runs a similar setup.


New I had the test somewhere: 









HD600/4 on the left, HD750/1 on the right

Kelvin


----------



## HK53sbr

Sub'd.............anxiously awaiting the amplification goods.


----------



## mmiller

SQram said:


> Yeah, I thought they were rated full range as well, I seem to remember Manville posting they were when they first hit the market. I'd be curious to know how you'd know which version's are rated to 20KHz., I have a pair of 750/1's sitting here.
> 
> On another note, the XD mono blocks are only rated to 500Hz., but I hooked up one of mine to a bookshelf speaker and it played most of the spectrum, well to my ears anyways. I was going to start a topic on this but never bothered.
> 
> In any event, looking forward to the new Oncore gear!


Phone JL and have them run the serial numbers on them. I'm sure they'll be able to tell you if you have the full, or wide range 750/1's.


----------



## bigbubba

Ok, I've heard that some of the Oncore items will be available in September. I want to see s ok me pics of the amps.....pleeeeeaaaassssseeee!!!!!!


----------



## adriancp

I wonder if they're at Knowledgefest and hopefully we will get to see some pics from there?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDfusion

I'm holding out on a sub swap till these are out.


----------



## oabeieo

Can we place orders yet ? I want those 6.5s bad


----------



## Makky

Another few weeks right?
Anxiously waiting for reviews on the IDMAX "v5"


----------



## Eric Stevens

Things are moving along but there is still more. Announcements will be made when release is imminent.


----------



## mmiller

Makky said:


> Another few weeks right?
> Anxiously waiting for reviews on the IDMAX "v5"


Image Dynamics Makes the ID Max.. Eric sold that company and moved on to his OnCore brand. So I'm not sure what your talking about.... Or how you could confuse the two.


----------



## adriancp

After what Eric just posted, I'm even more anxious to see the release. Kinda sounds like he's being elusive and their might be some surprises coming out soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07

I think he was being sarcastic, joke... . Don't be so serious hehheh

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy

I think he was saying he can't wait to see the next evolution of subs from Eric...since there is no v5 line of ID speakers.



mmiller said:


> Image Dynamics Makes the ID Max.. Eric sold that company and moved on to his OnCore brand. So I'm not sure what your talking about.... Or how you could confuse the two.


----------



## Makky

mmiller said:


> Image Dynamics Makes the ID Max.. Eric sold that company and moved on to his OnCore brand. So I'm not sure what your talking about.... Or how you could confuse the two.





thehatedguy said:


> I think *he was saying* he can't wait to *see the next evolution of subs from Eric*...since there is no v5 line of ID speakers.


This : P




Eric Stevens said:


> Things are moving along but there is still more. Announcements will be made when release is imminent.


Just wanted to let you know some of us in India are really looking forward to your new company and it's products!
Hope you'll have someone setup to distribute here eventually : )


----------



## Miklebud

Hoping for some updates soon! Anxiously awaiting buying a new subwoofer!!


----------



## oabeieo

Miklebud said:


> Hoping for some updates soon! Anxiously awaiting buying a new subwoofer!!


I'm anxiously awaiting a entire new system not just a sub. Lol.


----------



## mikechec9

oke: It's September. Any release updates? Lowpro 8 added perhaps?


----------



## truckguy

mikechec9 said:


> oke: It's September. Any release updates? Lowpro 8 added perhaps?


This! Almost October now and hoping to hear some good news like...All DIYMA members get special pricing the first few days. Or a pre-order!


----------



## DonH

Lulz... MAX15 took 5 years... I Hope this doesn't happen again. Im anxiously awaiting their product launch.


----------



## quickaudi07

Lol its a waiting game... I think all diyers should have a first dip on the product 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_smith06

I know I would rather wait for a fully finished product, instead of them release a product that doesn't work like it should and then have to send it back 

I have faith in Eric and Matt. Always have, always will


----------



## dawaro

Matt is a very anal individual (been friends since '86) and there is no way he is going to release anything before it is perfect in his eyes.

I know they started assembling drivers here recently but he has been so busy I haven't been able to talk to him in over a month now.


----------



## Brian_smith06

dawaro said:


> Matt is a very anal individual (been friends since '86) and there is no way he is going to release anything before it is perfect in his eyes.
> 
> I know they started assembling drivers here recently but he has been so busy I haven't been able to talk to him in over a month now.


I dug that build he did using one of the new subs in a ht configuration. Looked sick!


----------



## dawaro

I wish he would hurry though. I have been waiting on my shallow subs for a while now...


----------



## bigbubba

Updates.....pictures......something......please


----------



## Horsemanwill

i know everyone is eagerly awaiting the OnCore products. I know i am. but i'd rather Eric take his time and make sure everything is the way he wants it and to his spec. and not something rushed into production with bugs or quirks in it that someone would think "can be worked out after initial release"


----------



## Eric Stevens

Things are progressing slowly. Hope to have a better update than that shortly.


----------



## truckguy

How about a small teaser update on the xw12. What size is recommended for a sealed box? How is testing going?


----------



## DonH

Chinese tooling and parts take some time... But damn... I always say, dont launch or say you have a product until at MOST 6 months out from shipping product. Then this happens.


----------



## Horsemanwill

better to make sure everything is right then to rush production. i'm sure everyone here would rather wait and get it right then to have issues caused by rushing a product. i know Eric knows what he is doing.


----------



## truckguy

Eric Stevens said:


> We are moving closer to releasing product. We shoudl start to roll products out in September or October.


This is the last actual update I could find. There was mention of an update soon back in October but nothing ever came out. Is there any new information to be shared?


----------



## quickaudi07

Wait another 2-3 months and you may get lucky... LoL I decided to go different direction didn't feel like waiting and being all hyped about a product that even its owner won't have a clue when is gonna be released... I just don't understand why would anyone do that.. Great new product by a great person, but if there is nothing on the table than what's good to the end user or buyer, dealer for that matter... Its all talk and yes we could all talk, but at the same time bring your words to the table vs just doing it.. Don't we all agree that actions speak louder than words ??? If so show it 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## oabeieo

quickaudi07 said:


> Wait another 2-3 months and you may get lucky... LoL I decided to go different direction didn't feel like waiting and being all hyped about a product that even its owner won't have a clue when is gonna be released... I just don't understand why would anyone do that.. Great new product by a great person, but if there is nothing on the table than what's good to the end user or buyer, dealer for that matter... Its all talk and yes we could all talk, but at the same time bring your words to the table vs just doing it.. Don't we all agree that actions speak louder than words ??? If so show it
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Things take time. I announced my wife and I were going to get married and we ended up waiting 5 years to tie the knot . Sh1t happens and things can be delayed. 

I want a set of his components as well, I just bought a whole set of speakers, I'm buying audio frog stuff for my van , but you can count on it when it's released , I will have one of the very first sets . 

We're tinkerers , we not consumers like most who spuratticky go buy a new system , I'm sure his announcement of OnCore was only said to a few people and a few message boards. 

What I'm saying , he hardly went to retailers and announced a launch and ended up being delayed that I can think of. When product arrives , dealers and consumers can get it . Till than, 

I'm sure it will be worth the wait , being his designs from 25years ago are still installed in my car today .


----------



## bbfoto

quickaudi07 said:


> Wait another 2-3 months and you may get lucky... LoL I decided to go different direction didn't feel like waiting and being all hyped about a product that even its owner won't have a clue when is gonna be released... I just don't understand why would anyone do that.. Great new product by a great person, but if there is nothing on the table than what's good to the end user or buyer, dealer for that matter... Its all talk and yes we could all talk, but at the same time bring your words to the table vs just doing it.. Don't we all agree that actions speak louder than words ??? If so show it
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


No need to be an @ss about it. Delays happen to all of us, but even more so when you are in the designing/manufacturing business and are often at the mercy of subcontracted parts suppiers, builders, and shippers, even when you were sure that you had all of your ducks in a row ahead of time. I don't know if you remember the delay for the release of the JBL MS-8? Think about it...that was from a HUGE International company (Harmon Int'l) with seemingly unlimited resources and engineering/manufacturing prowess. These things aren't always as simple as it may seem. A LOT of different things have to come together perfectly in order for them to be produced in a high-quality and cost-effective manner.

I know it's frustrating to wait, but you can bet that Eric and Matt aren't just sitting around twiddling their fingers! They are no doubt doing everything they possibly can to get these products to market in order to see a ROI and to provide awesome products to all of us at a reasonable cost.

If you have to go with other products in the meantime, so be it. Such is life and there are always compromises that are out of our control along the way. We all know that Encore's products will be awesome once they are completed and ready for market. I'm just happy that people like Eric and Matt go out on a limb in the first place so as to provide all of us with new, high-quality equipment and even more choices.


----------



## Victor_inox

100% agree with bbfoto, anyone involved in design/manufacturing/distribution will know that there a lot of little and not so little things needed to be straightened before good product released to general public.
Everyone should decide if he/she will wait for it or get something now.


----------



## quickaudi07

Come on don't jump the horses now. I was speaking out my own mind. All I'm saying is.... Someone should update the thread on a release or whatever the problem maybe that's all. Relax guys 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07

Holy f now days we can't even speak our minds out lol
And no I'm not being an $ss if u don't agree or don't like my statement than move on... And don't be rude because this is not about being rude or an Ass in anyway... 

I have waited Kong time for one of my sub's..... So I know the waiting game !

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## truckguy

I know Eric is on here on occasion because he gives really good information on other threads. I've learned quite a bit just from some of his comments. I'm sure he is a really busy guy. It would just be nice to get even a minor status update. I looked thru the thread and he gives ranges in price for Amps and component sets but I didn't see anything for the subs. It'll bum me out if I wait this whole time and then it turns out the sub requires too big of enclosure for me to run it. Or it's out of my price range. The catalog released almost a year ago. It would be cool to see a new version with more info! My second choice is audiofrog and I'm sure I'd be completely happy with that too. I know it would fit and its in my price range. But seriously the XW looks badass!


----------



## bbfoto

quickaudi07 said:


> Holy f now days we can't even speak our minds out lol
> And no I'm not being an $ss if u don't agree or don't like my statement than move on... And don't be rude because this is not about being rude or an Ass in anyway...
> 
> I have waited Kong time for one of my sub's..... So I know the waiting game !
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hey amigo, you spoke your mind, and I spoke mine.  No worries, it's all good. :thumbsup:

Again, I feel your pain and frustration, but realistically, nothing we say is going to speed up the release of these products, so we might as well be nice about about it.  Though, yes, I do agree that it would be nice to be given some type of progress report or tidbits of information.


----------



## quickaudi07

bbfoto said:


> Hey amigo, you spoke your mind, and I spoke mine.  No worries, it's all good.
> 
> Again, I feel your pain and frustration, but realistically, nothing we say is going to speed up the release of these products, so we might as well be nice about about it.


Yes your 100% sure  but it does look like a bad ass product.... 

For all of you that is waiting... Good luck. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_smith06

I know Matt is over in China right now


----------



## rton20s

Brian_smith06 said:


> I know Matt is over in China right now


Wait, are you implying that Matt and Eric aren't sitting on a warehouse full of product just waiting for someone to bump this thread on DIYMA complaining about lack of availability to release product?!


----------



## truckguy

rton20s said:


> Wait, are you implying that Matt and Eric aren't sitting on a warehouse full of product just waiting for someone to bump this thread on DIYMA complaining about lack of availability to release product?!


I was imagining Eric doing some "scientific" study on the XW15 where he builds a giant wall of them and then puts on a Hulk costume. the Ed Norton Hulk, where he has that truck with the soundwaves blasting at him and his skin is all wavy. Yeah you know what I'm talking about. The XW15s are connected to the new OnCore amps and he's testing those at the same time. Then he somehow jumps thru the soundwaves and lands on a bunch of OnCore packing boxes to test the durability of them. He reaches out and pulls the plug on the sub wall and then belts out a huge roar over the new component sets which sound fantastic. After saving the day he plays an Aerosmith video with Liv Tyler in it over the whole system while sitting back and eating cookies. The Hulk likes cookies. I could be wrong.


----------



## dratunes

truckguy said:


> I was imagining Eric doing some "scientific" study on the XW15 where he builds a giant wall of them and then puts on a Hulk costume. the Ed Norton Hulk, where he has that truck with the soundwaves blasting at him and his skin is all wavy. Yeah you know what I'm talking about. The XW15s are connected to the new OnCore amps and he's testing those at the same time. Then he somehow jumps thru the soundwaves and lands on a bunch of OnCore packing boxes to test the durability of them. He reaches out and pulls the plug on the sub wall and then belts out a huge roar over the new component sets which sound fantastic. After saving the day he plays an Aerosmith video with Liv Tyler in it over the whole system while sitting back and eating cookies. The Hulk likes cookies. I could be wrong.


This is some funny ****!!! Ive got this playing in my head right now!! Product good!!! Hulk satisfied....lol !!!


----------



## quickaudi07

That's some fantasy right there lol

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycancatt

all I can say is, class d amps with defeatable lowpass crossovers..I've been waiting for this for years!


----------



## subwoofery

The more I hear about the brand, the more I like the name... 

OnCore 

LOVE IT!!!!!  Sounds like a powerful Home audio amp kind of brand

Kelvin


----------



## seafish

They must be waiting for Cajunner to finish his armchair analysis of product engineering flaws. My understanding is that they are going to redesign the entire line taking his critiques into consideration so that they have his stamp of approval to sell OnCore products directly to diyma members. LOL…JK!!!


----------



## quality_sound

I'm so glad I blocked that clown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07

Lolzzzz^^^^^

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s

quality_sound said:


> I'm so glad I blocked that clown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onyx1136

rton20s said:


>


Now I'm gonna have nightmares. That is seriously creepy.


----------



## thebookfreak58

Any CES news?


----------



## Rolow

some news here

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...243689-audio-controls-dsp-fullrange-amps.html


----------



## 1fishman

Any ETA their product release?


----------



## truckguy

In another thread it as said that OnCore would give an update a few weeks after CES. It was the thread about the new Eric Stevens 8" mid. Which sounds like it'll be pretty impressive by the way. I might have to try a horn and big 8 someday.


----------



## adriancp

8" mid? Missed that thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07

You haven't missed anything because nothing is out yet lol 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horsemanwill

adriancp said:


> 8" mid? Missed that thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


8" mid thread here

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/240321-new-8s-go-my-horns.html


----------



## adriancp

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adriancp

quickaudi07 said:


> You haven't missed anything because nothing is out yet lol
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



And I haven't missed anything because I can't afford anything lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07

adriancp said:


> And I haven't missed anything because I can't afford anything lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I haven't missed anything or followed because I don't plan on replacing anything... In the same boat as you are lol 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Stevens

truckguy said:


> I know Eric is on here on occasion because he gives really good information on other threads. I've learned quite a bit just from some of his comments. I'm sure he is a really busy guy. It would just be nice to get even a minor status update. I looked thru the thread and he gives ranges in price for Amps and component sets but I didn't see anything for the subs. It'll bum me out if I wait this whole time and then it turns out the sub requires too big of enclosure for me to run it. Or it's out of my price range. The catalog released almost a year ago. It would be cool to see a new version with more info! My second choice is audiofrog and I'm sure I'd be completely happy with that too. I know it would fit and its in my price range. But seriously the XW looks badass!


Sorry I try to answer all Q's but sometimes I get side tracked and forget.

The XW12 will work great in a 1.5 cuft sealed enclosure and the recommended range is 1.0cuft to infinite/trunk baffle 

Target retail at this point is $700.00


----------



## truckguy

Perfect! When do you think the release date will be. Sometime this spring? I saw a picture of a few OnCore Amps at CES and they looked great! I think one was an 8 channel. Whoa!


----------



## sundownz

I stopped by and had a great conversation with Eric at his booth during CES. Great guy, very knowledgeable, and truly has his own design philosophy. Their audio display was also quite impressive =)


----------



## truckguy

sundownz said:


> I stopped by and had a great conversation with Eric at his booth during CES. Great guy, very knowledgeable, and truly has his own design philosophy. Their audio display was also quite impressive =)


Both of you have a lot of people ready to throw down some cash when your gear is finally released. It's just a waiting game! Wish I could try the jf sig, BMKV and both the shallow and regular OnCore subs!


----------



## quickaudi07

Any pics ??

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s

These are the photos of the Encore display that I posted in the CES 2016 thread. Unfortunately Eric wasn't around when I stopped at their booth and I didn't get a demo.


----------



## truckguy

Rton20s, did you happen to grab a brochure while you were there. I see them in the last pic. The original in the beginning of this thread doesn't have any information on the amps. Curious if there is any new information. I'm still hoping for a much broader update on the entire line.


----------



## rton20s

truckguy said:


> Rton20s, did you happen to grab a brochure while you were there. I see them in the last pic. The original in the beginning of this thread doesn't have any information on the amps. Curious if there is any new information. I'm still hoping for a much broader update on the entire line.


I picked one up, but ended up leaving it there in the booth. I figured that the most up to date information would come from their website. And possibly posts here.


----------



## quality_sound

Do they even have a website yet? I've only even seen the catalog because I edited it. I wish the information was more readily available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou Frasier2

rton20s said:


> I picked one up, but ended up leaving it there in the booth. I figured that the most up to date information would come from their website. And possibly posts here.


where in the central valley are you? fairly close to manteca?


----------



## rton20s

quality_sound said:


> Do they even have a website yet? I've only even seen the catalog because I edited it. I wish the information was more readily available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would seem that their site is not active yet. Assuming they still plan to use http://www.oncore.audio as listed in the catalog. 



Lou Frasier2 said:


> where in the central valley are you? fairly close to manteca?


Visalia. A couple of hours drive South. About 10 minutes from the MECA comp coming up on Feb 20th.


----------



## JoeHemi57

Would love to see the full listing of amp models and some ballpark MSRP pricing would be great. If the midlevel component set is around 350 i can see myself waiting but if its over 500 i can go ahead and shop around. 

I understand they don't want to have people waiting forever but i wouldn't want customers buying other stuff instead either. I have a lot of faith in OnCore and will try some of it eventually but hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Eric Stevens

Here is tentative price list
Oncore Price List
Model Number Retail 
Speakers 
ON 65 $ 169.00 
ON 57 $ 139.00 
ON 69 $ 199.00 
ON 65 C $ 299.00 

C65 $ 349.00 
C69 $ 399.00 

UH6 $ 699.00 
Subwoofers
SM10 $ 349.00 
SM12 $ 449.00 

XW12 $ 749.00 
XW15 $ 999.00

Amplifiers

P1.2 $ 399.00 
P1.4 $ 549.00 
P1.6 $ 749.00 
P6.1 $ 449.00 
P12.1 $ 549.00 

ON 4.150 $ 869.00 
ON 8.150 $ 1,299.00 
ON 1.700 $ 829.00 
ON 1.1400 $ 1,059.00


----------



## Victor_inox

Retail prices looks competitive.
I`ve touched some of that gear at CES- seems to be high quality pieces.


----------



## rton20s

Thanks for the info Eric!


----------



## sam5500

Eric Stevens said:


> Here is tentative price list
> Oncore Price List
> Model Number Retail
> Speakers
> ON 65 $ 169.00
> ON 57 $ 139.00
> ON 69 $ 199.00
> ON 65 C $ 299.00
> 
> C65 $ 349.00
> C69 $ 399.00
> 
> UH6 $ 699.00
> Subwoofers
> SM10 $ 349.00
> SM12 $ 449.00
> 
> XW12 $ 749.00
> XW15 $ 999.00
> 
> Amplifiers
> 
> P1.2 $ 399.00
> P1.4 $ 549.00
> P1.6 $ 749.00
> P6.1 $ 449.00
> P12.1 $ 549.00
> 
> ON 4.150 $ 869.00
> ON 8.150 $ 1,299.00
> ON 1.700 $ 829.00
> ON 1.1400 $ 1,059.00


Any specs you could give out? You have most of the speakers in your catalog with a couple of specs listed, but how about amp specs? Or are you still working all of the specifics out?


----------



## Lewtz

Long time lurker on forum, but actually just signed up because of this thread.

Eric,
I am looking to get a set of UH6 and XW12 when those are released. Will be building a new system in a 2002 BMW M3.

I'm curious what amp setup that you guys offer would you suggest for this, starting out.


----------



## gregerst22

ON 8.150	$ 1,299.00 << is this an 8 channel amp? If so are there any details? Would be awesome if I could do 300x2 and 150x4 without crossovers.


----------



## Horsemanwill

Yes it is 8x150 and no crossovers in it if I remember correctly


----------



## quality_sound

gregerst22 said:


> ON 8.150	$ 1,299.00 << is this an 8 channel amp? If so are there any details? Would be awesome if I could do 300x2 and 150x4 without crossovers.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## rton20s

Eric can obviously answer directly, but here is the crappy photo I took of the ON8.150 at CES. It sure looks like this thing is being bridged. And I am only seeing a gain knob, no crossover. It would seem that the ON series amps have no onboard crossover and the P series amps do have a defeatable crossover (with x10 switch).


----------



## AAAAAAA

I'm surprised people still want LESS versatility.


----------



## rton20s

AAAAAAA said:


> I'm surprised people still want LESS versatility.


Define "LESS versatility."


----------



## Babs

There is a bit of a purist movement among higher end amps to not have crossover stuff in the signal path due to the DSP active processing now being easily done upstream. I'm all for it. Straight wire with gain being the goal. 

For the record I'm really digging a new brand emerging in the car audio scene. Please look into lots of good current and up to date info on the website or Facebook page at least. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregerst22

rton20s said:


> Eric can obviously answer directly, but here is the crappy photo I took of the ON8.150 at CES. It sure looks like this thing is being bridged. And I am only seeing a gain knob, no crossover. It would seem that the ON series amps have no onboard crossover and the P series amps do have a defeatable crossover (with x10 switch).


Indeed! If so I'll be all over it and probably a matching mono amp.


----------



## BluFuze

Damn. I was waiting on the price and availability for the SM12 but it sounds like it's out of my budget. On to plan b.


----------



## quickaudi07

I really like the idea of 8 CH... Smart man! Just wondering if they could be bridge )))

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhereAmEye?

The picture above shows the eight channel bridged


----------



## quickaudi07

Oh sorry blond moment 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhereAmEye?

quickaudi07 said:


> Oh sorry blond moment
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Fair mistake 

Is that x5 40A fuses on the eight channel? Gees.


----------



## quickaudi07

I had zuki amp it had 4-6 fuses on it. It didn't mean much to me. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## AAAAAAA

Babs said:


> There is a bit of a purist movement among higher end amps to not have crossover stuff in the signal path due to the DSP active processing now being easily done upstream. I'm all for it. Straight wire with gain being the goal.
> 
> For the record I'm really digging a new brand emerging in the car audio scene. Please look into lots of good current and up to date info on the website or Facebook page at least.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not a movement, it's a cycle. Guys thinking they want that gain knob only have always been around.

It makes way more sense, especially at such a price point, to have a good xover instead of none.

IMO it's a cost thing and not an ultimate SQ feature thing.


----------



## truckguy

AAAAAAA said:


> It's not a movement, it's a cycle. Guys thinking they want that gain knob only have always been around.
> 
> It makes way more sense, especially at such a price point, to have a good xover instead of none.
> 
> IMO it's a cost thing and not an ultimate SQ feature thing.


I'd rather have the maker spend all the money on better parts and pieces for better sq instead of crossovers I'll never use. In this day I think people buying amps at this price point are going to have a dsp. If not you have the lower line with crossovers and etc. Or another brand/line all together.


----------



## quickaudi07

maybe some people like to have high end amps with crossovers on them, because they are not using DSP like some of us do.. not everyone knows what DSP is, or time alignment, or any of that junk .... I had no idea until I joined DIYMA! than my life has changed... yes now i agree who needs crossovers on amps... but many of us have no idea.... bass heads as well.. They care about is pressure, BASS!!!!! PAWA!!! and sound DB !


----------



## Eric Stevens

quickaudi07 said:


> I really like the idea of 8 CH... Smart man! Just wondering if they could be bridge )))
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Yes the 8 channel can be bridged. so you can use it as a 8 x 150 , 2x 300 + 4 x 150, or a 4 x 300.

The idea behind no filters was most if not all higher end users will have a DSP in the system. Add to that improved sound quality


----------



## AAAAAAA

truckguy said:


> I'd rather have the maker spend all the money on better parts and pieces for better sq instead of crossovers I'll never use. In this day I think people buying amps at this price point are going to have a dsp. If not you have the lower line with crossovers and etc. Or another brand/line all together.


People who want "pure" are usually the guys who don't want DSP or extra audio conversions to begin with.

So banking on users having a DSP is a cost control thing to me... or a way of being able to convince buyers they need the oncore DSP as well hehe.

Hobbyist like us will always have a use for unboard xovers. I have had DSPs for a long time and still find it very useful to have that extra versatility... of course I have 13 channels of amplifications... We aren't necessarily the target audience... not to say I don't find this 8 channel amplifier appealing. I def do. A pair of them would be nice hehe.

I also like it' cube like format.


----------



## quickaudi07

This one amp could run my full 3 way in the car 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07

What's the most powerful mono amp do you have Eric?? It will have to be 4 ohm or 1 ohm stable

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone

Is there an active website as to where to purchase this gear ? My friend has a 2016 Mitsubishi and that (8) channel amp would be perfect for him....


----------



## quickaudi07

Hold your horsed Coppertone LoL we all have been waiting on the website. Get in line 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone

Copper waits for no one lol.


----------



## rton20s

You can put me in the camp of wanting an amp with nothing more than a gain knob. In fact, you can put me in the camp of preferring a gain knob for each channel which puts me in an even smaller minority. 

That being said, I can see the advantage and disadvantages of both sides of the argument. I just don't see a real necessity in this day and age for amplifiers to have onboard crossovers.


----------



## truckguy

Coppertone said:


> Copper waits for no one lol.


Lol. I've been watching this for so long it's almost time for me to get a new vehicle which makes it hard to decide which direction I should go.


----------



## Eric Stevens

quickaudi07 said:


> What's the most powerful mono amp do you have Eric?? It will have to be 4 ohm or 1 ohm stable
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



1400 watts @ 2 0hms and class AB full range


----------



## quickaudi07

Eric Stevens said:


> 1400 watts @ 2 0hms and class AB full range


Thank you Sr.
That means I would need 2 of them  one per 2 ohm coil.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycancatt

any plans for a larger class d mono amp? for those of us who love class a/b but know its not always right for huge bass output in small cars with tiny alternators..


----------



## Babs

rton20s said:


> You can put me in the camp of wanting an amp with nothing more than a gain knob. In fact, you can put me in the camp of preferring a gain knob for each channel which puts me in an even smaller minority.
> 
> That being said, I can see the advantage and disadvantages of both sides of the argument. I just don't see a real necessity in this day and age for amplifiers to have onboard crossovers.


Same here.. I'd like to see all the other stuff disappear from more amps signal chains. Or at least have all that stuff effectively bypassed completely out of the signal path by a switch. 

It's interesting how much the three elements have kinda moved around a bit from source to amp.. You have sources with DSP (think 99RS and about every head unit out there) then you have outboard DSP (which causes that whole issue of how to get digital signal un-molested to it), and also DSP/amp in one box.. So the whole processing thing has bounced from one end of the signal chain to the other being integrated at source or at amp.


----------



## jriggs

Babs said:


> Same here.. I'd like to see all the other stuff disappear from more amps signal chains. Or at least have all that stuff effectively bypassed completely out of the signal path by a switch.
> 
> It's interesting how much the three elements have kinda moved around a bit from source to amp.. You have sources with DSP (think 99RS and about every head unit out there) then you have outboard DSP (which causes that whole issue of how to get digital signal un-molested to it), and also DSP/amp in one box.. So the whole processing thing has bounced from one end of the signal chain to the other being integrated at source or at amp.


Zapco LE/LX has just what you're looking for.


----------



## Babs

jriggs said:


> Zapco LE/LX has just what you're looking for.


I know.. I have to keep from looking at them.


----------



## Lanson

Oh man, the amps and those higher-end 6x9's look like the golden ticket for my Durango.

Got more details on the tweeters that go with them? Is the $399 inclusive of the tweeters, or just the 6x9's? Specifically, I'm curious if the tweeters will fit the Durango sail tweeter location.


----------



## gregerst22

Eric Stevens said:


> Yes the 8 channel can be bridged. so you can use it as a 8 x 150 , 2x 300 + 4 x 150, or a 4 x 300.
> 
> The idea behind no filters was most if not all higher end users will have a DSP in the system. Add to that improved sound quality


Yaay. I can see this amp going into my car.


----------



## Babs

Eric Stevens said:


> Yes the 8 channel can be bridged. so you can use it as a 8 x 150 , 2x 300 + 4 x 150, or a 4 x 300.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea behind no filters was most if not all higher end users will have a DSP in the system. Add to that improved sound quality



Not that these amps aren't handsome, because they're plenty nice looking, but I commend your choice in keeping the externals all "business" leaving the "bling for what's heard instead of seen".. Hmm I might put that in the sig. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawaro

"I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror, and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened."


----------



## brumledb

Will any of the 4 channels be stable at 2ohms bridged?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Stevens

brumledb said:


> Will any of the 4 channels be stable at 2ohms bridged?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No they will bridge to 4 ohms only which is equivelent to 2 ohms to each channel individually.


----------



## quickaudi07

Eric please hurry lol I want ur 8ch

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gstokes

Me likey the C69 very much, I'm going to try to stuff a 6x9 in a 5x7 hole using a 3/4" spacer, i really hope it fits but if not i will break out the jigsaw, I love my X57 but i imagine the C69 is even better..

Sub'd and please keep us updated on the pricing..


----------



## DonH

amazing looking product at a competitive price point. Nice job Eric!


----------



## quickaudi07

Update!!! Eric, 8ch please!!!


----------



## Eric Stevens

At this moment I cant say which direction OnCore will take. I dveloped the product and brand but had a financial partner who decided to put the brand on hold within recent weeks. I have been atempting to aquire the OnCore assets, but those talks are proceeding slowly. For now just watch for news and developments. I am moving forward with my other audio products and will be announcing things very soon.


----------



## ZapcoTravis

Eric Stevens said:


> At this moment I cant say which direction OnCore will take. I dveloped the product and brand but had a financial partner who decided to put the brand on hold within recent weeks. I have been atempting to aquire the OnCore assets, but those talks are proceeding slowly. For now just watch for news and developments. I am moving forward with my other audio products and will be announcing things very soon.


Eric sent you a PM


----------



## dallasneon

Boy! That fizzled fast!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s

Eric Stevens said:


> At this moment I cant say which direction OnCore will take. I dveloped the product and brand but had a financial partner who decided to put the brand on hold within recent weeks. I have been atempting to aquire the OnCore assets, but those talks are proceeding slowly. For now just watch for news and developments. I am moving forward with my other audio products and will be announcing things very soon.


Sorry to hear that Eric. I'll keep an eye out, as I am sure others will be, for whatever it is you do next.


----------



## rc10mike

Eric Stevens said:


> At this moment I cant say which direction OnCore will take. I dveloped the product and brand but had a financial partner who decided to put the brand on hold within recent weeks. I have been atempting to aquire the OnCore assets, but those talks are proceeding slowly. For now just watch for news and developments. I am moving forward with my other audio products and will be announcing things very soon.


Oh man, not again. Hope all is well. I loved your products for many years since I got my hands on a pair of IDMAX 12V2s (best looking IMO) and was looking forward to your future work.


----------



## sq2k1

Yeah I was curious about the new products myself after seeing the CES photos and such.... hope all comes out well.


----------



## quickaudi07

Fak not again... Erick maybe we could all pitch in for you to start your product I want your 8ch.... 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDubYa

Eric Stevens said:


> At this moment I cant say which direction OnCore will take. I dveloped the product and brand but had a financial partner who decided to put the brand on hold within recent weeks. I have been atempting to aquire the OnCore assets, but those talks are proceeding slowly. For now just watch for news and developments. I am moving forward with my other audio products and will be announcing things very soon.



Sorry Eric. I still have my ID sub I bought years ago...hope this gets cleared up and you can move forward with your dreams... And all of ours!


----------



## sam5500

Damn! Not again!

Not only did the XW and SM subs look like absolute beasts for their segments, but it was good to see another company realize that many people like to actually protect their subs. Don't know why more companies don't offer integrated grill designs. If someone wants to watch the subs move in and out, they can always take the grill off lol.

Hope everything moves forward ok with your other product offerings if this truly does fall through.


----------



## rton20s

quickaudi07 said:


> Fak not again... Erick maybe we could all pitch in for you to start your product I want your 8ch....
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Kickstarter?


----------



## rc10mike

I know Eric created ID but Im still kind of confused as to what happened. ID still exists, so how does the owner/founder get forced out?

Anyone have a TLDR version of this?


----------



## Mic10is

rc10mike said:


> I know Eric created ID but Im still kind of confused as to what happened. ID still exists, so how does the owner/founder get forced out?
> 
> Anyone have a TLDR version of this?


Search and ye shall find. Happened around 2013


----------



## miniSQ

rc10mike said:


> I know Eric created ID but Im still kind of confused as to what happened. ID still exists, so how does the owner/founder get forced out?
> 
> Anyone have a TLDR version of this?


Short story is that his business partner F'd him over..happens in business all the time. You need capital, the bank won't lend it to you so you take on a silent partner. Silent partner realizes the "name" of the company is the most valuable part of the company, so he wants to sell out to large corporation, and original owner does not. So silent partner bleeds owner dry..and then sells company anyway. Life sucks sometimes.


----------



## quickaudi07

rton20s said:


> Kickstarter?


I'm all in, I would love to get the 8ch amp! you have no idea... life saver, space saver, and kick ass product im all in!


----------



## sam5500

The Facebook page is down now, so I'm assuming that the talks are not going well. Oh well, hopefully you get your other products up soon, Eric! Looking forward to a sub for my new car by the end of the year.


----------



## Ted J

Eric Stevens said:


> We will make announcements with details when closer to finishing the project.
> 
> Target is to have final samples by end of March.


Nevermind, for some reason I didn't see the latest post by you when I posted this, my bad.


----------



## sam5500

Ted J said:


> Nevermind, for some reason I didn't see the latest post by you when I posted this, my bad.


I don't know what you originally posted, but the thing you quoted was from well over a year ago. If you read over the past page or so, things apparently are probably not going to move forward with Oncore from what we have been told. Eric still has other projects that hopefully come to fruition one day.


----------



## DonH

sent you a PM Eric.


----------



## thehatedguy

Never going to get amps 

Hope you get it all straightened out Eric.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Sorry to see how this turned out Eric. I was looking forward to seeing your ONcore gear in circulation


----------



## Ted J

sam5500 said:


> I don't know what you originally posted, but the thing you quoted was from well over a year ago. If you read over the past page or so, things apparently are probably not going to move forward with Oncore from what we have been told. Eric still has other projects that hopefully come to fruition one day.


Yeah, for some reason I thought that was the last post when I has posted it up. Guess I posted too quickly.


----------



## quickaudi07

I was so looking forward to 8ch amp ! damn it.... 
Hope he comes up with another one!

Good luck to you Eric!


----------



## quickaudi07

I was so looking forward to 8ch amp ! damn it.... 
Hope he comes up with another one!

Good luck to you Eric!


----------



## muzikmanwi

Good luck I hope you get worked out.


----------



## 1sty

A selfish dream I admit but maybe team up with Danley and start a car audio division with them?


----------



## JoeHemi57

I've never looked forward to a new brand as much as this one, really hope things turn around. 

If there are any products that were built that may be available for purchase please let me know. Even if its just some coaxials or a sub.


----------



## quickaudi07

JoeHemi57 said:


> I've never looked forward to a new brand as much as this one, really hope things turn around.
> 
> If there are any products that were built that may be available for purchase please let me know. Even if its just some coaxials or a sub.


A lot of us have been waiting on this brand to show up. I was waiting on 8 CH am.... 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is

quickaudi07 said:


> A lot of us have been waiting on this brand to show up. I was waiting on 8 CH am....
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


the brand itself may go forward, but without Eric


----------



## funkalicious

Mic10is said:


> the brand itself may go forward, but without Eric


WTF?! Extremely disappointing.


----------



## thehatedguy

Yeap, but it's true.


----------



## truckguy

Is there going to be some sort of announcement or time line if OnCore still plans a product launch? Different products completely or will they still use Eric's designs?


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Here's an update from Eric:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/3960378-post9.html


----------



## Patrick Bateman

1sty said:


> A selfish dream I admit but maybe team up with Danley and start a car audio division with them?


Danley has really been hitting it out of the park with his Jericho horns. If you follow him on Facebook, that product line has been selling like crazy.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

I realize this is old but who has run the SM subs? I heard an SM10 in a truck recently. Literally has to turn around to see if it was pressed up against hte back of the seat. I have never heard a single sub punch that hard. I wish I had more time to see how low it can dig but from what I heard the upper end is tight and the most accurate I have heard. Just neck breaking punch.


----------



## sam5500

Got-Four-Eights said:


> I realize this is old but who has run the SM subs? I heard an SM10 in a truck recently. Literally has to turn around to see if it was pressed up against hte back of the seat. I have never heard a single sub punch that hard. I wish I had more time to see how low it can dig but from what I heard the upper end is tight and the most accurate I have heard. Just neck breaking punch.


Looks like not that low according to their specs on their website if it was sealed, which I would suspect if it was behind the seats in a truck. Only 67 Hz for an F3 in their optimized box. Don't doubt it would hit hard as heck above that though. But the SM12 has a darn good F3 of 33 Hz for only 1.1 ft^3.

I'm still waiting for Stevens Audio, Eric Stevens new company, to get fully up and running before buying anything. Judging from the pics and responses on the facebook page, it looks like that should be any day now. Hopefully a little better priced than Oncore as well.


----------



## MDubYa

https://m.facebook.com/stevensaudio...58413519674/289525054793008/?type=3&source=48

Interesting!! Looks like he's going to be up an running!!


----------



## sam5500

MDubYa said:


> https://m.facebook.com/stevensaudio...58413519674/289525054793008/?type=3&source=48
> 
> Interesting!! Looks like he's going to be up an running!!


Yep! And since it's only him this time around from what I can see, it won't end like ID or Oncore.


----------



## Coppertone

I know this is an older thread, but what's this about ID & OncoRe ?


----------



## mrichard89

Does anyone have any experience with the P-series amps? Very attractive looking amps, but haven't heard any user feedback yet.


----------



## ZapcoTravis

mrichard89 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the P-series amps? Very attractive looking amps, but haven't heard any user feedback yet.


I have the P-1.6 that I will be installing mid September along with a OnCore SM12 sub, I will give my feedback once I have some listening time....


----------



## mrichard89

ZapcoTravis said:


> I have the P-1.6 that I will be installing mid September along with a OnCore SM12 sub, I will give my feedback once I have some listening time....


I look forward to hearing your review. I've reached out to Oncore about the amps, but haven't heard anything back yet. The products might be good, but customer service seems to be lacking


----------



## aldebaran

mrichard89 said:


> I look forward to hearing your review. I've reached out to Oncore about the amps, but haven't heard anything back yet. The products might be good, but customer service seems to be lacking


I ordered an SM12 and received a tracking number that didn't work. I inquired through the live chat on their site and was contacted immediately by Matt through live chat and received a call from Matt to make sure I got the right tracking info.


----------



## mrichard89

ZapcoTravis said:


> I have the P-1.6 that I will be installing mid September along with a OnCore SM12 sub, I will give my feedback once I have some listening time....



Any update? Anxious to hear your reviews of the amp and sub.


----------



## ANS

Sorry to bump such an old thread, what happened with Oncore? The website looks like it hasn't been updated in years. I understand they are no longer selling to distributors. Is it going under?


----------



## SkizeR

ANS said:


> Sorry to bump such an old thread, what happened with Oncore? The website looks like it hasn't been updated in years. I understand they are no longer selling to distributors. Is it going under?


Probably. I feel like Matt turns everything he touches into a dumpster fire. Standing by with popcorn to see what happens at image dynamics 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dobslob

Eric has now created Steven's Audio and Matt has recently gone back to Image Dynamics.


----------



## ebrahim

SkizeR said:


> Probably. I feel like Matt turns everything he touches into a dumpster fire. Standing by with popcorn to see what happens at image dynamics
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


What inside scoop are you not sharing with us?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s

ebrahim said:


> What inside scoop are you not sharing with us?


I doubt there is an "inside scoop" as much as it is just an observation. Employment history and *perceived *product and brand performance are out there for anyone wanting to know.


----------



## ANS

Interesting history of image dynamics to Oncore to the split to Eric creating Stevens Audio and Matt going back to Image Dynamics. I am guessing Eric got pushed out of Oncore, Matt understood the product and was kept. Then something happened and Matt went to ID. I am guessing it had to do with investors. Would like to see Image Dynamics come out with some new products, tried ordering a set of the XS65, and was told they were unavailable.


----------



## corcraft

We're all guessing here and will probably never know the story. I will say 1st and foremost that I know absolutely nothing about the situation and all of this is just another scenario that "could" have happened and It's the idea that has ran through my head. My guess was that Eric left because he is used to running his own company and it would be very hard to go work for a company after that because you don't have complete control on well everything from r&d to budgets to the direction of the company. So Eric went out and did what he knew that he could do because he had already done it once and opened up his own very, very good brand with no strings attached to anyone else. I would guess that Matt stayed, well because he needed a job, knew the product and why would he leave when I assume there was no reason to. Now, as we all know, car audio is not what it used to be and I think it would be almost impossible to make it in this industry today especially as a flagship line unless you are the owner, engineer and designer like audiofrog, Stevens and HAT. I would guess that this industry is so hard especially at that level that if you don't have the passion and willing to give your life to it that you won't have a chance.

Now.... don't forget that this is all assumptions. So, oncore not growing because of the market probably had to pull some funding. Now ID on the other hand we all know hasn't been the same since Matt and Eric left and they're probably hitting a few bumps as well so what are they to do? They go out for 1of the gurus that made ID what it was when it was on top (why wouldn't you?) So the rest is history.... well not yet but it will be. I wish success to both of these guys and I have thoroughly enjoyed talking with and being customers of both of them. Now.... SkizeR sees dumpster fires... thats not what I see. I see the possibility of Matt being left at companies that are already on a downward spiral and he needs a job and is trying to make lemonade with the lemons that he has to work with but there comes a point where you got to have a little sugar to sell that lemonade.

Heck, I may be 100% wrong on all of this and there's a good chance that I am because I know nothing about it. I just read SkizeR's and ANS ideas which are a little different than mine so I just wanted to give another hypothesis. I just hope that Matt and Eric are still friends because they made 1 of the best teams in this industry.... Wouldn't it be cool if Eric could somehow get involved again and have both companies working together? I would guess that would never happen but wouldn't it be cool?


----------

